# انواع وعدد الحساسات وصمامات في محركات السيارات



## amertop1 (11 أكتوبر 2012)

نرجو من الاخوة المساعدة في معرفة الحساسات والصمامات في المحركات الحديثة ومكانه على المحرك ودمتم سالمين


----------



## حسان بن محمد (24 يناير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## سعد بن العدوية (30 يناير 2013)

نعم أخي ممكن ذلك


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم اليك مجموعة من الحساسات
[font=&quot]في السابق كان نظام ضخ الوقود في المحرك عن طريق الكاربيريتور و اليوم أصبح التحكم بكمية و توقيت ضخ البنزين و الشرارة عن طريق كمبيوتر السيارة و ذلك من خلال دراسته لوضع السيارة من خلال الاشارت التي يتلقاها من مختلف أنواع الحساسات[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]الاشارات التي تدخل الى عقل السيارة[/font][font=&quot]:

[/font][font=&quot]وتنقسم الى قسمين[/font][font=&quot]:

[/font][font=&quot]المتحسسات ذات الاشارات المتغيرة[/font][font=&quot] -1
[/font][font=&quot]المفاتيح التي ترسل اشارة[/font][font=&quot]-2 

[/font][font=&quot]المتحسسات ذات الاشارات المتغيرة[/font][font=&quot] -1

[/font][font=&quot]حساس تدفق كمية الهواء[/font][font=&quot] air flow meter -أ
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد عادة في مجرى دخول الهواء للمحرك ويقوم بحساب كمية الهواء المتدفق[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]للمحرك من حيث الحجم او الكتله وارسال اشارة كهربائية متناسبة معه الى[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]العقل الذي يستخدم هذه الاشارة لحساب كمية الوقود المناسبة لتحقيق الاداء[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]الافضل[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس زاوية الخانق[/font][font=&quot] throttle position sensor-ب
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد على وحدة الخانق ويرتبط معها ميكانيكيا" ويرسل اشارة كهربائية متناسبة[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]مع تغير زاوية الخانق الى العقل الذي يستخدمها في تحديد نظام العمل بالتسارع[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]او التباطؤ وتقديم الشرارة الكهربائية للقدح او تأخيرها حسب النظام[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس حرارة المبرد في المحرك[/font][font=&quot] coolant temperature sensor-ج
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد في مجرى ماء المبرد في المحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]قيمتها تبعا" للتغير الحراري وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة المبرد[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]يستخدمها العقل بتحديد نظام التشغيل البارد او الساخن وكذلك تحديد نظام[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]العمل البارد او الساخن وتغيير كمية الوقود التي يدفعها العقل للمحرك تبعا[/font][font=&quot]"
[/font][font=&quot]لذلك وتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة الكهربائية للمحرك تقدما" وتأخيرا" معها[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس حرارة الهواء الداخل للمحرك[/font][font=&quot] intake air temperature-د
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد في مجرى دخول هواء للمحرك وهو عبارة عن مقاومة حرارية تتغير[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]قيمتها تبعا لتغير الحرارة وبذلك تتولد اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع حرارة الهواء[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]الداخل لمحرك ترسل للعقل الذي يستخدمها في تصحيح كثافة الهواء وتحديد[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك حسب نوع البيئة الحرارية[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس موقع عمود المرفق الكرنك)[/font][font=&quot]) crankshaft position sensor-ه 
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد قريب من احدى نهايات الكرنك او في الوسط ويتصل بطريقة مغناطيسية[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]او ضوئية مع قرص ذو فتحات او اسنان معد لهذا الغرض ويتولد به اشارة كهربائية[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل يستخدمها في حساب زوايا القدح للشرارة[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]والبخاخات وحساب دورات المحرك[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس موقع عمود الكامات[/font][font=&quot] camshaft position sensor-و
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد على احدى نهايات الكام شفت ويتصل معه بطريقة مغناطيسية او ضوئية[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وعن طريق قرص مسنن او ذو فتحات معد لهذا الغرض وتتولد به اشارة كهربائية[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]متناسبة مع القرص ترسل للعقل ويستخدمها في تصحيح زوايا القدح للشرارة[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وللبخاخات[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس الاوكسجين المسخن[/font][font=&quot] heated oxygen sensor-ر
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد على انبوب العادم وهو عبارة عن حساس كيميائي ذو جزئين احدهما[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]داخل انوب العادم والاّخر خارجه ويقيس نسبة الاوكسجين في العادم ويرسل[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]اشارة للعقل متناسبة معها يستخدمها العقل لتصحيح كمية الوقود لتقليل التلوث[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وتحسين الاداء[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]حساس الضغط المطلق للمدخل[/font][font=&quot] manifold absolute pressure-ز
[/font][font=&quot]ويوجد على مدخل هواء المحرك او متصل مع المدخل بانبوب هواء وتتولد فيه[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]اشارة كهربائية متناسبة مع ضغط هواء المدخل ويستخدمها العقل لحساب[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]كمية الوقود المجهزة للمحرك وحساب الارتفاع من اجل تصحيح كمية الوقود[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]تبعا" للارتفاع لتغير كثافة الهواء معها[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]حساس الطرق[/font][font=&quot] knock sensor-ل
[/font][font=&quot]وهوعبارة عن متحسس ارتجاجات صوتية يربط مباشرة مع جسم المحرك[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]يتحسس تتابع الانفجارات في اسطوانات المحرك ويرسل اشارة للعقل يستخدمها[/font][font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]في تصحيح زوايا الشرارة المتقدمة والمتأخرة وتحديد صلاحية عمل اسطوانات[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]المحرك[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]حساس سرعة المركبة[/font][font=&quot] vehicle speed sensor-ك
[/font][font=&quot]وتتصل مع محور دوران الاطارات وتتولد فيها اشارة متناسبة مع سرعة المركبة[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]ترسل للعقل ويستخدمها في تحديد عمل صمام السرعة الحيادية وكذلك تحديد[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]عمل مراوح التبريد للمبرد[/font][font=&quot] 


[/font][font=&quot]المفاتيح المرسلة للاشارة[/font][font=&quot]-2 

[/font][font=&quot]مفتاح تشغيل السيارة[/font][font=&quot] ignition switch-أ 
[/font][font=&quot]ويوفر فولتية ايقاظ العقل وتهيئته لدورة عمل جديدة[/font][font=&quot] 

[/font][font=&quot]مفتاح تدوير المحرك[/font][font=&quot] start switch-ب
[/font][font=&quot]ويوفر فولتيه اشارة التدوير التي يستخدمها العقل لتغيير زاوية قدح الشرارة[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وتحديد نظام تجهيز الوقود بنظام التدوير[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]مفتاح طلب التبريد[/font][font=&quot] a\\c request switch-ج 
[/font][font=&quot]ويوفر اشارة طلب التبريد للعقل من اجل تحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وتحديد احمال المحرك ومن ثم ارسال اشارة تشغيل ضاغط التبريد[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]مفتاح ضغط معزز المقود[/font][font=&quot] power stern pressure switch-د 
[/font][font=&quot]ويرسل اشارة الى العقل عند ارتفاع ضغط معزز المقود لتقليل الاحمال الاخرى[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]على المحرك وتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]مفتاح اغلاق الخانق[/font][font=&quot] closed throttle switch-ه 
[/font][font=&quot]ويرسل اشارة اغلاق بوابة الخانق لتحفيز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وتحديد نظام عمل المحرك الحيادي[/font][font=&quot]

[/font][font=&quot]مفاتيح الاحمال الكهربائية[/font][font=&quot] lode signal switch-و 
[/font][font=&quot]وتعمل مع مصابيح الانارة العالية وتدفئة الزجاج الخلفي الكهربائية[/font][font=&quot] 
[/font][font=&quot]وتحفز صمام السرعة الحيادية للعمل وتحدد الاحمال على المحرك
تقبل تحياتي[/font][font=&quot] [/font]​


----------

